# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng shanghai river - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

> *Địa chỉ: 2407 Westheimer Rd (Revere Street)*



Phương thức thanh toán: American Express, Visa, Discover, MasterCard American Express, Visa, MasterCard

Giá TB: liên hệ để biết thêm thông tin

Không có ngày nghỉ

Nhà hàng Shanghai River chủ yếu sử dụng các thực phẩm có chất lượng đảm bảo, nguồn gốc rõ ràng và phục vụ những món ăn ngon, hợp vệ sinh cho khách hàng. Nhà hàng có phục vụ những món ăn truyền thống của Trung Hoa.

Nhà hàng có các loại rượu lâu năm. Nhà có thể phục vụ cùng lúc 50 thực khách

Nhà hàng có bãi đỗ xe rộng, phòng máy lạnh

Khách hàng có nhu cầu có thể đặt chỗ trước.





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

